# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Какие мифы навязывает нам косметическая промышленность

## Irina

*Какие мифы навязывает нам косметическая промышленность*


Для начала коротко рассмотрим анатомическое строение кожи и природу ее старения. Кожа состоит из трех основных слоев. Эпидермис – это внешний слой, который является барьером между организмом и внешней средой. Его клетки, кератиноциты постепенно двигаются изнутри наружу и продуцируют большое количество кератина, который образует плотную эластическую прослойку. Когда клетки достигли внешнего слоя, они отмирают. Кроме кератиноцитов в эпидермисе присутствуют меланоциты (которые продуцируют пигмент меланин), а также некоторые клетки имунной системы. Жизненный цикл клетки эпидермиса составляет 2 недели.

Под эпидермисом расположена дерма, которая являет собой значительно более сложную систему тканей. Там есть нервные окончания, мелкие кровеносные сосуды, луковицы волосяных фолликулов, жировые и потовые железы, а также разные типы соединительной ткани: тот самый коллаген, который придает дерме силы, гликаны - отвечают за упругость, а эластин придает эластичности. Дерма питает эпидермис питательными веществами, которые поступают с кровотоком.

И, наконец, под дермой находится подкожно-жировая клетчатка, которая сохраняет питательные вещества, там же проходят множественные сосуды и нервные окончания. Кроме накопительной функции она играет также терморегуляторную.
*
Что же происходит в процессе старения кожи?*

Эпидермальный слой истончается и становится менее упругим, ослабляются барьерные качества кожи. Уменьшается количество кератина, что способствует выпусканию влаги из глубоких слоев кожи и это порождает ощущение сухости. Количество эпидермальных клеток уменьшается на 10% за 10 лет, кроме того они делятся медленнее, поэтому регенеративные качества кожи также ухудшаются.

Слой дермы страдает более комплексно. Он не только истончается, но также продуцирует меньше коллагена и эластина, уменьшается количество жировых желез, что также приводит к сухости. Взаимодействие дермы и эпидермиса ухудшается, к клеткам эпидермиса поступает меньше питательных веществ. Подкожно-жировая клетчатка уменьшает количество жировых зпасов, объем ткани спадает, появляются морщины.

*Теперь про причины.*

В основном процесс старения кожи обусловлен генетически. Однако 90% симптомов преждевременного старения обусловлены действием ультрафиолета. Причем первые признаки старения могут появиться в 20 лет. Под действиетм ультрафиолетового излучения слой эпидермиса истончается. Солнечные лучи повреждают коллаген в дерме, подавляют его обновление, также накопливается поврежденный эластин. В работу включаются ферменты металлопротеиназы, которые в норме чинят поврежденный коллаген. Но при длительном облучении их работа приводит к накоплению аномальных форм коллагена и, как следствие, образованию морщин.

Кроме ультрафиолета серьезным фактором преждевременного старения являются свободные радикалы - нестабильные молекулы кислорода, которые вместо двух электронов в паре содержат один. Это «жадные» молекулы, которые ищут себе электрон в пару и готовы выдрать его из любой другой молекулы, что делает ее также потенциально «жадной». Это называется оксидативным стрессом, он запускает целый каскад разрушительных процессов и приводит к повреждению мембран, ДНК и, иногда, к клеточной смерти. Свободные радикалы образуются даже при малых облучениях ультрафиолетом, во время курения и дыхания загрязненным воздухом. В норме организм имеет целый ряд восстановительных механизмов, но если свободных радикалов слишком много, то восстановительные системы просто не успевают сработать. Свободные радикалы активируют вышеупомянутые металлопротеиназы и их работа приводит к накоплению аномального коллагена и образованию морщин.

Кроме ультрафиолета и свободных радикалов на состояние кожи влияет естественный гормональный фон организма и напряжение характерных мимических мускулов.

*А теперь о кремах.*

Рассмотрим содержимое баночек с чудо-средствами от старения.

Коллаген: как мы уже знаем, это белковые молекулы, которые сами продуцируются кожей. При его недостатке формируются морщины. Косметологи применяют его для инъекций под кожу для разглаживания морщин, однако как составляющая крема он неэффективен – большой размер молекулы на дает возможности проникнуть через эпидермальный слой.

Витамин А: этот витамин способствует делению клеток и должен бы приводить к тому, что кожа выглядит гладкой. Проблема в том, что этот витамин очень чувствителен к ультрафиолету и кислороду. В составе дневного крема он разрушается еще в процессе нанесения на кожу, а в ночных косметических кремах его концентрация ниже терапевтической.

Коэнзим Q: его еще называют убихиноном и он работает как антиоксидант в борьбе с вышеуказанными свободными радикалами. Дерматологи считают, что организм сам продуцирует достаточное количество убихинона, и один только убихинон проблемы свободных радикалов не решает.

Гиалуроновая кислота: в норме она присутствует в соединительной ткани и имеет свойство удерживать молекулы воды. Инъекции гиалуроновой кислоты действительно расправляют морщины, однако это временный эффект, который проходит за несколько недель. Сложно представить, что в составе крема она более эффективна.

Ботокс: этот известное средство в виде инъекций блокирует сокращение мелких лицевых мускулов, что расправляет мимические морщины. Однако в составе крема неэффективный, потому что вещество быстро разлагается на воздухе.

*Еще несколько мифов косметической индустрии отдельно для любителей натуральной косметики.*

Натуральные компоненты: алоэ, авокадовое масло или ромашка. Все они традиционно считаются полезными косметическими веществами. Однако, до сих пор не существует легитимных научных исследований, которые подтверждали бы их эффективность, кроме того известно, что часто они вызывают сильные аллергические реакции.

Гиппоалергенные средства: очень часто на косметических продуктах пишут «дерматологически проверено». Однако, как правило, серьезных научных проверок на самом деле не проводится.

Без содержания алкоголя: означает, что продукт не содержит этил-алкоголя. В то же время продукт содержит стеарил-алкоголь или ланолин, который также алкоголь.

Без ароматизаторов: часто продукты, которые не содержат ароматизаторов, на самом деле их содержат, но в малых количествах для маскировки неприятных запахов.

Не тестированы на животных: конечный продукт не тестирован на животных, но это не значит, что ни один из компонентов не тестировался на животных.
*
Что делать?*

Как уже ясно, самый главный фактор преждевременного появления морщин – ультрафиолет. Поэтому рекомендуется тщательно беречь кожу от облучения – избегая длительного пребывания на солнце или используя УФ-протекторные кремы.

Второй фактор – курение и нездоровый образ жизни. Выводы делайте сами.

Прежде всего необходимо осознать, что здоровая кожа не требует никакого косметического вмешательства.

Эксперты-дерматологи утверждают, что регулярное использование любых кремов подавляет естественную функцию кожи – продуцирование собственного защитного слоя. Если приостановить использование крема, кожа ощущается сухой и стянутой. Помогает только радикальный метод – прекращение использование кремов вообще. Нормальные функции кожи обычно востанавливаются за шесть недель. То же касается и использования гигиенической губной помады. Если за шесть недель функция все еще не восстановилась, дерматологи советуют легкий лосьен с высокой концентрацие мочевины, которая удерживает воду.

Борьба с угрями с помощью пилинга – это гарантированный способ занести дополнительную инфекцию. Пилинг с фруктовыми кислотами, который предлагают в косметических салонах для борьбы с угрями, тоже малоэффективный из-за того, что концентрация кислот ниже терапевтической, разрешение на использование которой имеют только квалифицированные врачи, во всяком случае так в Европе.

Косметических средства против целюллита не существует. До сих пор наиболее эффективным средством считается вакуумный массаж, он «раздавливает» аномально отложившийся жир, который потом выводится лимфатической системой.

*Несколько слов про волосы.*

Косметическая промышленность предлагает много препаратов для «лечения» волос. Но волосы - это мертвый материал. Они или сами по себе имеют гладкую структуру, или напоминают ствол пальмы. Косметические средства всего-навсего временно склеивают чешуйки в кучу и волосы имеют блестящий и гладкий вид. Но это непродолжительный эффект, который проходит, как только «клей» вымывается.

*БОНУС для тех, кто дочитал до конца.*
*
Крем и ДНК.*

Конечно же мне интересно было посмотреть на температуру по косметической палате на эту тему. Я поинтересовалась, и не зря. Улов превзошел все ожидания. Все ДНК-оринтерованные косметические продукты можно условно разделить на четыре большие группы. Впрочем, все они ориентированы на необразованного потребителя, которого таинственное слово «дезоксирибонуклеиновая кислота» повергает в трепет.

*Группа 1. Все для ДНК. Еще куда ни шло.*

На мой взгляд чисто ловушка для любителей красного словца.

ДНКрем от Nivea. Содержит фолиевую кислоту, которая, цитирую: " борется со всеми признаками старения кожи на уровне ДНК.""

Стоит разобрать этот словесный шум. Фолиевая кислота, или витамин В9, играет важную роль в процессе удвоения ДНК при делении клеток, как строительный материал для нуклеотидов из которых состоит ДНК. Процесс старения - сам по себе очень комплексный процесс и, мы уже знаем о роли свободных радикалов в повреждении ДНК. Фолиевая кислота сама по себе не устраняет повреждения или признаки старения, кроме того, она очень чуствительна к ультрафиолету и кислороду при нанесении.

*Группа 2. Крем «как бы с ДНК». Все плохо.*

DNA 24 Vivasan. Из описания на сайте «Биоактивное действие крема DNA 24 Vivasan (Вивасан) обусловлено наличием растительных ДНК, полученных из зародышей пшеницы. Растительные ДНК (дезоксирибонуклеиновые кислоты) — это высокомолекулярные соединение белковой природы, которые является одними из лучших увлажняющих компонентов в косметике. Растительные нуклеиновые кислоты быстро и легко устраняют ощущение стянутости кожи, обеспечивают высокий уровень гидратации эпидермиса и сохраняют эффект увлажненности кожи 24 часа в сутки. Кроме того, ДНК повышают энергетику кожи, ее иммунные свойства, защищают от УФ-лучей, способствуют разглаживанию сети мелких морщинок и повышают эластичность кожи.»

Мне даже коментировать это сложно. Для начала сразу скажу, что крем НЕ содержит ДНК вообще. С точки зрения молекулярного биолога, ДНК в чистом виде все равно какая, животная или растительная. И это уж точно не соединение белковой природы. Я уже не говорю о том, что такое энергетика кожи.

*Группа 3. Крем с ДНК. Еще хуже.*

Мы уже проходили «целебные свойства» чистой ДНК. Оказывается в кремы ее пихают просто с остервенением.

Valmont Из описания препарата «Его активные эксклюзивные компоненты ВП ДНК и РНК, эффективность которых возросла с введением тройной ДНК и открытием нового источника РНК, высоко оценены специалистами и постоянными клиентами во всём мире.»

Я затрудняюсь сказать, что подразумевается под тройной ДНК. Мы знаем со школы, что ДНК существует в виде двойной спирали. Иногда она может существовать и в виде тройной спирали. Это можно сделать в лабораторных условиях, кое-где встречается также и в природе. Но роль тройной спирали не изучена. Поэтому я этот вариант отбрасываю. Остается аналогия с одеколоном тройным. Не знаю. Крем содержит ДНК спермы лососевых, которые во многих косметических продуктах заменяют на красивое словосочетание «морская ДНК». Новый источник РНК - это оптимизация выделения нуклеиновых кислот из спермы, которая содержит как ДНК, так и РНК. В принципе я не вижу пока оснований считать, что ДНК с составе крема как-то омолаживает.
*
Группа 4. Дермагенетика. DNA-tested and tailored anti-ageing treatments. Жесть.*

Эта отрасль косметологии начала свое победное шествие в Голливуде, как косметика для особо избранных SpaGen. Сначала вам делают тест ДНК, а затем предлагают правильный крем «под ДНК». Сейчас это все стало модным и рвануло в Европу.

Что же стоит за этим новым словом дерматогенетики? В основе лежат принципы personal genomics и базирующаяся на них рersonalized health care. По ссылкам можно освежить понятие снип, я только добавлю, что статистически установили пять-семь, в зависимости от фирмы, генов (из сотен, если не тысяч), которые наверняка задействованы в процессе старения кожи. Есть метод, позволяющий установить, есть ли в этом гене мутация. Какие это гены - секрет фирмы. Но я порылась и нашла пример, ген, ответственный за утилизацию фолиевой кислоты. Если в гене есть мутация, то в ваш «индивидуальный» крем намешают тройную дозу фолиевой кислоты. Однако до конца не ясно, насколько успешно кожа впитает витамин и насколько эффективно его усвоит. В общем эксперты утверждают, что клиническая релевантность под большим вопросом. Теоретически не исключено, что рано или поздно на ключевые гены возможно наткнутся, но не факт, что генетическая терапия будет выглядеть как подмешивание определенных компонентов в крем. Так что нувориши, попридержите пока кошельки.

----------

